# High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?



## Ghost1o2 (16. November 2016)

*High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*

Moin zusammen,

mir schwirrt schon seit einiger Zeit der Gedanke im Kopf herum, ein eigenes Case zu basteln.
Die Idee ist, dass vollwertige Gaminghardware ohne zusätzliche Lüfterauskommt, sondern nur durch einen einzigen Luftstrom durchs gesamte Gehäuse gekühlt wird. Quasi ähnlich dem BTX Konzept von vor einigen Jahren, wenn ich es gerade richtig erinnere.

Die Idee ist, sowohl auf die Grafikkarte als auch die CPU einen Towerkühler zu setzen und anschließend von Vorn nach Hinten einen leisen, aber kräftigen Luftstrom zu erzeugen, der die gesamte Wärme abführt --> daher die Frage: Kann man theoretisch eine aktuelle Gaming-Graifkkarte wie eine GTX 1070 theoretisch mit einem Towerkühler vernünftig kühlen?

Gruß


----------



## MiCz (16. November 2016)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*

Sollte schon klappen, wenn der dann abgestützt wird und auch die Spannungswandler / Vram gesondert Kühlrippen abbekommen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (16. November 2016)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*

Das geht, ich habe sogar irgendwo mal Bilder oder ein Video gesehen wo das einer gemacht hat. Ich such mal, vielleicht finde ich das noch.

Edit : Da isses CPU cooler on GPU (INSANE temps!) - YouTube


----------



## bschicht86 (16. November 2016)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*

Alles ist machbar. Bei der Grafikkarte kommt wirklich dazu, so einen schweren Kühler sinnvoll auf die Karte zu bringen. Denn wennd er frei schwebt, können kleinste Erschütterungen sonst die Karte zerstören.


----------



## Chimera (16. November 2016)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*

Ooooder man sucht bissel im Netz, ob man iwo nen Thermalright Spitfire findet  Ist ähnlich gross wie so mancher Turmkühler, frisst ebenso sehr viel Platz, lässt sich aber dafür in 2 Richtungen anbringen (nach unten oder nach oben Richtung CPU Kühler). Wie abartig gross das Teil wirklich ist und wie es in nem Case aussieht, kann man hier gut sehen: Thermalright Spitfire, VRM-R5 & X-Silent 140 Review >> Page 2 - Closer Look (Continued) - Overclockers Club. Vorteil wäre da, dass man halt schon alles passend hat. Aber bedenke auch, dass du die VRMs und VRAM nicht vergessen darfst mit dem Kühlkonzept.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. November 2016)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*



Ghost1o2 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> mir schwirrt schon seit einiger Zeit der Gedanke im Kopf herum, ein eigenes Case zu basteln.
> Die Idee ist, dass vollwertige Gaminghardware ohne zusätzliche Lüfterauskommt, sondern nur durch einen einzigen Luftstrom durchs gesamte Gehäuse gekühlt wird. Quasi ähnlich dem BTX Konzept von vor einigen Jahren, wenn ich es gerade richtig erinnere.
> ...



Du musst den Tower fixieren, die Hebelwirkung reißt dir sonst den Slot ganz schnell raus. Außerdem müssen bei der GPU nebem dem Chips auch die VRM und Vrams gekühlt werden, das musst du in deinem Konzept integrieren!


----------



## Chimera (16. November 2016)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*

Eigentlich wäre rein vom Konzept her ein Top Blower die wohl gescheiteste Lösung, wenn man unbedingt nen CPU Kühler nutzen will. Wenn Platz vorhanden, dann wäre doch ein Scythe Susanoo geil-o-matisch  Naja, denke aber, dass dies platzmässig eher ein Albtraum wär (mit den 4x 100mmx100mm Lüfis deckt man aber sicher gut das ganze PCBmit Luft ab  ). Ernsthaft, ein Turm wäre wohl eher bissel problematisch im Bezug auf die VRMs, da wäre ein Top Blower halt schon besser.
Wirst aber bei den CPU Kühlern ein allgemeines Problem vorfinden: du wirst das ganze Befestigungssystem selber basteln müssen, was dann halt schon bissel tüfteln und werken ist. Interessant wäre, wenn du ans Befestigungsset vom Spitfire kommst, denn damit liessen sich wohl auch CPU Kühler fixen (ist ne ähnliche Halteplatte, wie sie auch deren CPU Kühler nutzen, einfach auf die GPUs angepasst -> siehe Bild). Und dran denken, dass du noch zusätzlich Entlastungsstützen o.ä. einbauen musst oder dann das Brett eher horizontal verbauen.
Denke mal, möglich ist es sicher und es stehen dir unzählige Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl, ob es sich lohnt oder nicht, ist wiederum ne andere Frage


----------



## Narbennarr (16. November 2016)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*

Beim Topblower wäre man ja wieder beim gewöhnlichen GPU Kühler. Nur das man bei nem 140er gleiche ne menge Luft dran vorbeipustet^^


----------



## Cleriker (16. November 2016)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*

Damals gab's kurz Wirbel drum und dann war er wieder vergessen. Cool war das aber. Wie hieß noch gleich das DFI Board mit eben so einer Kühlung?

Edit:
DFI LANparty UT X48-T2R


----------



## Chimera (16. November 2016)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Beim Topblower wäre man ja wieder beim gewöhnlichen GPU Kühler. Nur das man bei nem 140er gleiche ne menge Luft dran vorbeipustet^^



Naja, wenn man den Platz hät und nen Susanoo draufknallen könnt, dann würd man evtl. jeden aktuellen GPU Kühler toppen  Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob man so ein monströses Monsterteil dann auch in ein Case bringt und vorallem: wie sollte man das hohe Gewicht (der Susanoo war glaubs über 1kg schwer) stützen. Dafür hät man mit den 4 Lüftern halt schon ne grosse Abdeckung, wäre ja immerhin ne Fläche von 20cm x 20cm... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghost1o2 (16. November 2016)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*

Naja, wenn das alles vernünftig konstruiert ist, sollte das Gewicht vermutlich das geringste Problem darstellen. Mal schauen wann ich Zeit dafür finden, mir da tatsächlich mal konkrete Gedanken drüber zu machen. Sollte was kommen -> ich werde berichten.
Vielen Danke schon mal für die Antworten!


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (18. November 2016)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*

Das klappt super. Hatte selbst schon 2 solche Konstruktionen in einem normalen Gehäuse (nur zum Spaß auf einer GTX 550Ti und einer 580.
Temperaturen waren superb und die Geräuschkulisse war auch unhörbar. 
Kann man auf jeden Fall machen, wenn man an die Kühlung der SpaWas denkt, sowie an den RAM ist alles OK. 
Noch schön fest machen mit entweder Kabelbindern oder einer selbst gemachten Platte zum befestigen (oder eben mit Schraubungen im Kühlkörper).


----------



## Narbennarr (18. November 2016)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*



Chimera schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man den Platz hät und nen Susanoo draufknallen könnt, dann würd man evtl. jeden aktuellen GPU Kühler toppen  Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob man so ein monströses Monsterteil dann auch in ein Case bringt und vorallem: wie sollte man das hohe Gewicht (der Susanoo war glaubs über 1kg schwer) stützen. Dafür hät man mit den 4 Lüftern halt schon ne grosse Abdeckung, wäre ja immerhin ne Fläche von 20cm x 20cm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dafür sind die Lüfter aber auch verdammt weit vom PCB weg, dann bräuchte man also einen weiteren Lüfter um die passivgekühlten Teile (vor allem VRM) zu kühlen, oder eben die Lüfter sehr hoch drehen lassen, was nicht Sinn der Sache ist.
Da kann man auch gleich Richtung Morpheus gehen, der ja auch nicht mit tollen Spawa Temps glänzt, sondern nur den Chip sehr kühl hält. Bei einem so ausladenen Kühler müsste man halt irgendwie ne eigene Baseplate schaffen mit direkter Anbindung an das Teil^^


----------



## Meroveus (18. November 2016)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*

Für so ein vorhaben würde ich eher auf den Morpheus 2 setzen. Aktuelle CPU Kühler (vielleicht ein paar Exoten) kommen eh nicht an die Abführleistung heran, zum Beispiel Le Grand Macho (280 Watt) vs Morpheus 2 (360 Watt). Da fände ich die Idee den Morpheus auf eine CPU zu schnallen, schon weitaus lukrativer .

Ich schätze aber deine Idee dahinter .


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. November 2016)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*

Der Morpheus wiegt so gesehen auch "nur" 500g. Das ist schon um einiges weniger als so mancher Tower-Kühler, welcher in der Höhe hier natürlich auch mehr Last durch die Hebelwirkung ausübt.
Auch von den Abmaßen her her muss man natürlich schauen, was noch so einigermaßen passt. Hab mir irgendwann mal einen Scythe Fuma auf meine 290 gesetzt, der von der Tiefe her, längs zum PCB gerichtet, auch gerade noch so auf die Karte gepasst hat. Ohne Riser-Karte hat man dann nur den Nachteil, dass die Abwärme entweder in Richtung oder direkt entgegen dem Mainboard befördert werden muss. Ein EKL Atlas hätte auch so gepasst, dass der Luftstrom der Länge des PCBs nach verläuft. Aber dann wäre die Kühlleistung natürlich wieder entsprechend bescheiden gewesen 

Wenn möglich, dann würde ich den Kühler übrigens per DIY-Metallschiene montieren. Habs bei mir zuerst mit Kabelbindern versucht, musste aber schnell feststellen, dass der Anpressdruck vergleichsweise einfach zu gering ausfällt. Das macht sich vor allem bei hängender Montage der Karte bemerkbar.

Was die Kühlung von Speicher und Spawas anbelangt, sollte man sich natürlich nicht auf den vollkommen passiven Betrieb verlassen. Da auf jeden Fall ein paar Heatsinks mit einrechnen und - je nach Luftstrom des Kühlers - eventuell noch einen kleinen Lüfter nachrüsten.
Andererseits muss man aber auch anmerken, dass das PCB durch den Einsatz eines Tower-Kühlers kaum noch mit der Abwärme der GPU belastet wird. Das kann sich hier natürlich auch wieder positiv auf die Temps der umliegenden Komponenten (VRM, VRAM) auswirken.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. November 2016)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*

Gerade die aktuelle EVGA-Thematik zeigt doch, wie stark die VRMs gekühlt werde sollten. Da ist es sogar eher so, das die GPU von dem VRMs belastet wird, vor allem im "cool-down"  Noch so ein Fall die Zotac Karten: Dort klebt ein klassicher VRAM Kühler mit Lamellen drauf, wie z.b. auf dem Moprheus. Trotzdem reichen die Lüfter kaum, sie innerhalb der Spezis zu halten.
Wie sähe es dann aus, wenn bei einem Tower oder weiter entfernten TopBLower die Kühlerchen kaum noch was abbekommen? 

Blöderweise lassen sich die Temps ja nichtmal auslesen. Bevor man also in den Praxis geht, sollte man sich zumindest ein paar kleine Temperaturfühler besorgen.

Wen die möglichkeit besteht würde ich wirklich um eine selbst erstellte Grundplatte ala "Fullcover" nachdenken


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. November 2016)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*

Manchmal braucht man nur ein klein wenig Kreativität 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (18. November 2016)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Manchmal braucht man nur ein klein wenig Kreativität
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Komm, übertreib


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. November 2016)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*

Das war der Plan 
Hatte leider keine passende Konstruktion mit Heatpipe gefunden.


----------



## Ghost1o2 (19. November 2016)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*

Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich auch überlegt das ganze mit zwei AiO-Wasserkühlungen zu Lösen, und die jeweiligen Radiatoren am Anfang und Ende des Gehäuses anzuordnen. 
Gibt es eigentlich sehr kleine Netzteile die genug Leistung haben >400W? Das ist nämlich bisher noch mein Problem wie ich das gute Ding mit unterbringen soll. Am Liebsten soll der Würfel am Ende 180mm Kantenlänge haben maximal... das wird aber nicht passen, aufgrund der Netzteils.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. November 2016)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*

Kommt drauf an was du unter sehr klein verstehst. Es gibt kleine Netzteile, die schimpfen sich SFX Format.
Leises Netzteil 400W  PSU SFX POWER 2 | 400W von be quiet!


----------



## tandel (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*

Alter Thread, aber hochaktuelles Thema 

Nach dem ich mich mal wieder mit zu hohen GKarten Temps rumgeärgert habe und meinen Miditower seit langem nur noch offen betreibe,  würde mir so eine Lösung auch gerade recht kommen.

Man müsste das Kühlungs- und Gehäusekonzept vom (Gaming)PCs noch mal grundsätzlich angehen, denn der bisherige Modularitätsansatz inkl. großer Laufwerke wird ja immer weniger wichtig.

Mehr als GPU, CPU, Board, RAM und (M2)SSD + Netzteil wird ja nicht benötigt. Wenn man sich mal das Volumen dieser Bauteile ohne Kühlkörper und Lüfter ansieht (abgesehen vom Netzteil ansieht, dann ist das selbst bei einem mAtx Board winzig.
Es sollte doch möglich sein, einen einzigen Lüftungskanal mit Kühlrippen und Lüftern zu bauen, an den sowohl CPU+GPU angeschlossen sind.  Die GPU könnte man mit einer Riserkarte vom Mainboard nehmen.

So ein großer Kühlkörper könnte man ggf. mit ein paar Streben so bauen, dass er die Basisstruktur selbst darstellt. Im Prinzip ein Würfel mit einem Kanal in der Mitte für die Luft. An den Boden kommt das Board, an die Seite die GPU.

Z.B. wie hier im Video YouTube, nur eben an den Lüfter-Kühler-Würfel noch zusätzlich im 90 Grad Winkel die CPU bzw. das Board dranflanschen. Dazu muss der Würfel natürlich etwas größer dimensioniert sein, um die gemeinsame Verlustleistung wegzuschaffen.

Hier bremst natürlich der ATX Standard, der viele Jahre sehr nützlich war, um all die Komponenten und Gehäuse passen zu machen.

Wenn ich mir meinen Rechner heute so ansehe, dann gehen da genau noch 4 Kabel weg: Grafikkarte, USB Kabel zum Monitor-USB-Hub, Netzwerkkabel und Strom.
Dafür brauche ich kein standardisiertes ATX Gehäuse mehr mit Slotblenden und Aussparungen für die Board-Anschlussleisten mehr.
Ich kann auch alle Kabel durchs ein Gehäuseblech führen (zugentlastet) und dann im inneren an das Board anschließen.

Schade, dass es so was nicht gibt. In Kleinserie wäre das natürlich viel zu teuer und der ganz anspruchsvolle User greift gleich zur Wasserkühlung.


----------



## chaotium (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*

Hochaktuelles Thema?

Kauf dir ne Wakü und Du hast lebtag ruhe


----------



## tandel (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*

Naja, lebtag wohl nicht. Immer mal wieder einen neuen Kühler und vollkommen wartungsfrei sind die Wasserkühlungen auch nicht.

Der technische Aufwand ist doch ziemlich groß, nur damit man etwas Ruhe hat.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: High-End Grafikkarte mit CPU Kühler?*

Etwas Ruhe lol . Glaub mir Ruhe ist durch Nichts zu ersetzen^_^


----------

